# error 2343 specified path is empty



## DayDaysTech (Apr 4, 2011)

im trying to install red giant plugin and i get this error "error 2343 specified path is empty"


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Which are you trying to install?

Red Giant Software: Our Visual Effects Plugins

Download and save. RIGHT-click on EXE, "Run as Administrator"

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## DayDaysTech (Apr 4, 2011)

trapcode form and i have right clicked and run as admin


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you installing trial version? - http://www.redgiantsoftware.com/products/all/trapcode-form/

You have After Effects installed?


> Host Applications Trapcode Form runs only in After Effects. Each purchase and serial number allows the owner to use the product on a single computer. Except where noted, the features are the same in all operating systems.
> 
> Adobe After Effects CS5.5, CS5, CS4, CS3



http://www.redgiantsoftware.com/products/all/trapcode-form/compatibility/

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## DayDaysTech (Apr 4, 2011)

jcgriff2 said:


> Are you installing trial version? - Red Giant Software: Trapcode Form 1.1
> 
> You have After Effects installed?Red Giant Software: Trapcode Form 1.1 - Plugin Compatibility
> 
> ...


not trail version and After Effects cs5.5 is installed.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I found a Microsoft KB, but it doesn't list Windows 7 - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/234435

These 2 mention trapcode & CS5 - 

http://forums.creativecow.net/thread/2/1000008
http://www.trapcode.com/forum/post/1369540

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## DayDaysTech (Apr 4, 2011)

still getting the same problem. i even googled it and cant find a fix..


----------



## DayDaysTech (Apr 4, 2011)

nvm got it working


----------



## Horneth (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, I have the same problem can you tell me how you fixed it please ?


----------



## DayDaysTech (Apr 4, 2011)

are you installing trapcode?


----------



## boydamiller (Jun 4, 2011)

I got the same problem, please help. tell me how you got it working
pwease, write to me


----------



## ViciousDemise (Jun 5, 2011)

If anyone's got any hints for me I'd be so grateful! Been trying to fix this issue for an entire day.... Much longer than anything should take -.-


----------

